# Pulsweitenmodulation



## Goldi (21 Mai 2007)

Hi Leute
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich für diese Frage im Richtigen Forum bin! Wenn nicht entschuldigt bitte meinen Eintrag!

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem: Ich möchte einen 24 DC Getriebemotor
per Poti Steuern (360°)also wenn der Poti  ganz offen ist soll der Motor in linker Endlage sein und wenn er ganz zu ist in rechter Endlage sein. Bei Servomotoren im Modellbau funktioniert das so hat man mir gesagt über PWM Signale! Kann ich bei einem Modellservo den Motor durch meinen 24V Motor ersetzen? Oder hat jemand so etwas schon mal gemacht?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus!!!!!!

MFG Goldi


----------



## PeterEF (21 Mai 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, das Du auf dem richtigen Weg bist. Übliche Servos aus dem Modellbau arbeiten mit PWM-Signalen von 1ms-Dauer (links) bzw. 2ms (rechts), was für normale SPS viel zu schnell ist.

Bau Dir doch einfach ein Poti als Stellungsrückmeldung an die Motorachse (dessen Wert kannst Du dann mit Deinem Sollwert vergleichen), oder falls nur die Endlagen interessieren, frage diese über zwei Eingänge ab.


----------



## Goldi (21 Mai 2007)

Ok!
Und wenn ich das Ganze ohne SPS Realisieren möchte?
Und die Drehzahl kann ich leider nicht per SPS regeln!oder?


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Mai 2007)

hallo,
wieviel Ampere zieht denn der motor?die s7/200 hat 2 ausgaenge 0,75a die man mit pwm steuern kann, damit zur drehzahlregelung , der strom kann ueber einen nachgeschalteten fet erhoeht werden, desweiteren hat die s7/200 schnelle eingaenge, an denen man drehgeber anschliessen kann, damit laesst sich die lage exakt erfassen.


----------



## Medical (22 Mai 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> wieviel Ampere zieht denn der motor?die s7/200 hat 2 ausgaenge 0,75a die man mit pwm steuern kann, damit zur drehzahlregelung , der strom kann ueber einen nachgeschalteten fet erhoeht werden, desweiteren hat die s7/200 schnelle eingaenge, an denen man drehgeber anschliessen kann, damit laesst sich die lage exakt erfassen.


Dazu gibt es auch noch einen Asistenten, mit dem die Realisierung von Fahrprofilen, etc. erheblich vereinfacht wird.


----------



## Nais (22 Mai 2007)

> die s7/200 hat 2 ausgaenge 0,75a die man mit pwm steuern



Damit läßt sich (evt. zusätzlich über MOSFET-je nach Strom) ein Modellbauservo ansteuern, das haben wir mal für eine "kleine Spielerei" ausprobiert.

Uwe


----------



## lorenz2512 (23 Mai 2007)

hallo,
@ nais: an einen modellbauservo hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber da braucht man doch keinen extra fet, ist doch schon drin, musst nur pwm am steuereingang des servos anlegen, und da das auch im mikrosekundenbereich geht braucht man nur einen spannungsteiler davorschalten der auf 5v runter regelt, und mindesten 10% auslastung auf den ausgang bringt, nette spielerei .


----------



## Heinz Ullrich Noell (19 Juni 2007)

*Pwm*

Hallo Goldi,

Ein Pulsweitenmodulation-Ausgang ist bei einen einen Atmel-Prozessor
Standard.

Mit dem KOP-Programm von Jonathan Westhues ist es moeglich
eine Mindest-Zykluszeit von 0,1 ms einszustellen und einen
konfigurierbaren PWM-Ausgang enthaelt es ebenfalls.

Siehe meinen Beitrag "SPS im Eigenbau"

Wenn Du moechtest, kann ich ein Programm hierfuer schreiben.
Allerdings besitze ich keinen Poti, der sich 360 Grad drehen
laesst, sondern nur ca. 340 Grad.

Viele Gruesse, H.U. Noell


----------



## musikmaker (30 Juni 2007)

bei 101 automation gibt es günstige regler, die genau das machen was du willst. strombegrenzung bei unserem typ sind 5a. wobei ne kurze überlastung zulässig ist; anlauf oder so ...

mfg


----------

